# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Парикмахерские ножницы Salon Professional EC 502 - 5.5 stainless steel

## LeeLookas

продам парикмахерские ножницы Salon Professional EC 502 - 5.5 stainless steel, абсолютно новые) цена *80грн*
живут на поскоте 





Разумный торг уместен) жду Ваши предложения в лс)

----------


## LeeLookas



----------


## LeeLookas



----------


## LeeLookas

филировочные 60 грн)

----------


## Васьков

Я купил у Вас одни ножницы. Отличные. Спасибо. Вопрос. А большего размера нет?

----------


## LeeLookas



----------


## LeeLookas

опа

----------


## LeeLookas

продам парикмахерские ножницы Salon Professional EC 502 - 5.5 stainless steel, абсолютно новые) цена 80грн, филировочные 60 грн)
 живут на поскоте

----------


## LeeLookas

филировочные проданы

----------


## LeeLookas

остались парикмахерские

----------


## LeeLookas

продам парикмахерские ножницы Salon Professional EC 502 - 5.5 stainless steel, абсолютно новые) цена 80грн
живут на поскоте

----------


## LeeLookas

опа

----------


## LeeLookas

в продаже

----------


## LeeLookas

Опаньки

----------


## LeeLookas

опа

----------


## LeeLookas

Продам

----------


## LeeLookas

180 грн

----------

